# jstl: collection property auf mehrere seiten



## cryion (30. Mai 2011)

Hi! Ich hab ne vermutlich dämliche Frage, aber ich wüsst jetzt echt keine Antwort darauf...


Angenommen ich hab ein Bean mit einer Property, die eine Collection ist. Die Collection hat beispielshalber 100 Einträge.
Jetzt würd ich mir die auf ner jsp logischerweise wie folgt anzeigen lassen:


```
<c:forEach items="${someBean.someCollectionProperty}" var="eintrag">
Eintrag: ${eintrag.irgendeintext}
</c:forEach
```

Jetzt möcht ich aber diese Eintrgäe auf mehrere Seiten aufteilen, sodass z.B. pro Seite 10 Einträge angezeigt werden und vl. auch noch unten die einzelnen Seiten angezeigt werden sodass ich sie anklickseln kann und dann auf die entsprechende Seite komme.

Meine Frage: Wie mach ich das? Ich kann ja schließlich die property nicht irgendwie durch Parameter einschränken....


Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2011)

ich fürchte, derartige Themen sind in diesem Forum nicht sehr verbreitet,
das sind in meinen Augen auch keine allgemeinen Fragen, sondern eher Design-Vorlagen aus 500 Seiten-Büchern,
kann auch stark vom Framework/ Restprogramm abhängig sein, sollte nicht das Servlet weniger Daten laden, gleich passend zusammenstellen?
womit dann das Blättern getrennte neue Request mit neuer Verarbeitung wäre, oder willst du eher nur auf dem Client mit JavaScript blättern?

ich selber kann dir zumindest das Stichwort Paging liefern, falls bisher unbekannt
Pager Tag Reference
A basic pager with JSTL - Andr van Toly, d+g design


----------



## cryion (31. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die Links sehen auf den ersten Blick schon mal sehr hilfreich aus.

Ja, die Frage ist ws. ziemlich spezifisch. Prinzipiell verwend ich Stripes für meine Web-Applikation. Wollte mich einfach mal mit MVC auseinandersetzen und was ich so gelesen habe ist Stripes auf Grund seiner "Einfachkeit" ganz gut dafür geeignet.
Aber zum Teil sind mir offensichtlich noch nicht alle Konzepte klar. Etwa was die Zusammenarbeit der Komponenten anbelangt.

Urspr. Gedanke war schon das ganze über getrennte Requests zu machen. Aber mir war dann nicht klar wie das funktioniert. Vl mangelt es auch noch zu sehr am Verständnis für MVC bzw das Framework.

Im Prinzip kann ichs aber auch Client-seitig machen, so kritisch ist das in dem Fall denke ich nicht.


----------

